# Absurdism



## daundu (Feb 1, 2012)

For those of you who don't know (not dissing you if you don't), absurdism is like existentialism, only with moments of sublime reality that lend thought and meaning to the rest of existance. 

In other words, it doesn't have to mean anything for it to mean something, so to speak. 

*sigh* I can't even finish this post without a significant part of me wanting to just give up and curl into the fetal position, but even that doesn't mean that my moment is less meaningful, just that I'm too weak to contain it at times. 

There's a sad, potent beauty to feeling this way, and believe it or not, this is in fact positive. I just wish it wasn't wrapped in a ball of negativity.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Mmmm....just looking into it, as much as philosophy fries my brains it's kind of interesting


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Is a person who agrees with absurdism an "absurdist"? If so, I'm an absurdist 
Mostly when I mention it to people they make jokes about how absurd it is and discard it as a valid point of view. I think people associate it with nihilism, which is partly why it's seen as negative.

I see it as positive too.

There's a table on this page that sums up the differences between atheistic and theistic existentialism, nihilism, and absurdism (though there are more detailed and complex differences).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Absurdism


----------



## daundu (Feb 1, 2012)

Camus coined the term, and he called it being an absurdist, so, yeah, that's what it's called.


----------

